# Brachypelma annitha



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Apr 19, 2015)

Howdy kids, I would like to share some beautiful photos of the Brachypelma annitha. I was one of the owners when she was a sling in 2009 and than sold her and now my friend Travis owns her. She is 5" inches in size. Check her out!


*Brachypelma annitha - Female *






*Brachypelma annitha - Female*






*Brachypelma annitha - Female*






*Brachypelma annitha - Female*








Jose

Reactions: Like 12 | Love 1


----------



## RussoTuristo (Apr 19, 2015)

Great pics, but I still can't tell the difference between B. annitha and B. smithi, haha.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blueandbluer (Apr 19, 2015)

LOVE those patellas!

---------- Post added 04-19-2015 at 09:37 PM ----------




RussoTuristo said:


> Great pics, but I still can't tell the difference between B. annitha and B. smithi, haha.


Well, the best ways of telling spiders apart are never visible from photos. However, I don't recall any of my smithis having those auratum-like bright flame red knees.


----------



## antinous (Apr 19, 2015)

Very lovely T, wish they were more readily available in the hobby, wouldn't mind having a pair haha


----------



## MrDave (Apr 19, 2015)

Beautiful. The one someone posted up on reddit.com/r/tarantulas is almost as pretty . 

(Has to be the same T because the background is the same.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yentlequible (Apr 19, 2015)

MrDave said:


> Beautiful. The one someone posted up on reddit.com/r/tarantulas is almost as pretty .
> 
> (Has to be the same T because the background is the same.)


Yeah, I posted the one on Reddit. This is actually my annitha in the photos, Jose just wanted to come post them here.


----------



## MrDave (Apr 19, 2015)

Yentlequible said:


> Yeah, I posted the one on Reddit. This is actually my annitha in the photos, Jose just wanted to come post them here.


I saw yours, then saw this thread. 'Thats quite a coincedence.. Waaaait a minute!'


----------



## Angel Minkov (Apr 20, 2015)

The difference between B. smithi and annitha is mainly in their carapaces and brighter colors. They're actually fairly easy to tell apart as adults.


----------



## advan (Apr 20, 2015)

Angel Minkov said:


> The difference between B. smithi and annitha is mainly in their carapaces and brighter colors


Carapace color is not an accurate way to determine species in _Brachypelma_.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Apr 20, 2015)

*Brachypelma annitha spermathecae*

Here is the Brachypelma spermathecae in case you would like to see.


*Brachypelma annitha Female spermathecae*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Angel Minkov (Apr 20, 2015)

advan said:


> Carapace color is not an accurate way to determine species in _Brachypelma_.


Br. annirha carapaces differ from Br. smithi carapaces from what I know. They have more color overall, while B. smithi has only on the outside of its carapace. I do agree, though. Color can vary from individual to individual. Is there any accurate method which does not require taxonomic knowledge on a high level?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (May 10, 2015)

*Brachypelma annitha sling*

I finally received my Brachypelma annitha sling from Germany, it is the only B. annitha I own. I'm hoping for a female and a good future for this unsex sling.


*Brachypelma annitha - sling *








Jose

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (May 10, 2015)

That is a gorgeous Brachy!


----------



## AphonopelmaTX (May 10, 2015)

I have wondered for a long time who these Germans are that the American importers get their shipments from.  I really enjoy your photos Jose. Keep them coming.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Jun 7, 2015)

*Brachypelma annitha sling*

Hello! Here is the Brachypelma sling I purchased that came out of Germany. It molted a few days ago.


*Brachypelma annitha - Sling*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Aug 5, 2015)

*Another molt from my B. annitha*

As promise I'm posting another photo of my Brachypelma annitha, she molted three weeks ago. She is at 2"inches and yes she is a girl.

*Brachypelma annitha - Female*

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## dabid1337 (Aug 6, 2015)

Beautiful spider! im receiving my pair on tuesday if they turn out half as pretty as that girl ill be ecstatic!
my second favorite spider after G.pulchra

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Aug 6, 2015)

dabid1337 said:


> Beautiful spider! im receiving my pair on tuesday if they turn out half as pretty as that girl ill be ecstatic!
> my second favorite spider after G.pulchra


 I would be interesting to see photos of your pair when you get them.


----------



## dementedlullaby (Aug 6, 2015)

How did you manage to get them exported from Germany?  

Your pictures are always so amazing! Do you have a special area you photo them all on or do you use the same moss for all enclosures? I love the bright green against the tarantulas natural colouration! (Sorry if this has been answered before)


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Aug 7, 2015)

dementedlullaby said:


> How did you manage to get them exported from Germany?
> 
> Your pictures are always so amazing! Do you have a special area you photo them all on or do you use the same moss for all enclosures? I love the bright green against the tarantulas natural colouration! (Sorry if this has been answered before)


 Joe Rossi has them for sale, he also had baumgarteni for sale. You may want to check with him on the annitha if he's got anymore. Since your in Canada that maybe a problem for you to acquire.

The moss is grown outside not in any enclosure. And I have used several places for my photos.


----------



## Jones0911 (Aug 7, 2015)

jose said:


> Joe Rossi has them for sale, he also had baumgarteni for sale. You may want to check with him on the annitha if he's got anymore. Since your in Canada that maybe a problem for you to acquire.
> 
> The moss is grown outside not in any enclosure. And I have used several places for my photos.


That's a hefty price tag lol...how fast do these grow? how fast did yours grow and how often and what did you feed it?


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Aug 7, 2015)

Jones0911 said:


> That's a hefty price tag lol...how fast do these grow? how fast did yours grow and how often and what did you feed it?


 Since my B. annitha turned out female I would have to say it was worth the money. Though regardless of the sex of the spider I have to consider when receiving stock out of The country you are paying for broker fee, CITES etc.

My female has being growing rapidly since I've had her and so far I've been feeding her crickets.


----------



## Steve123 (Aug 7, 2015)

jose said:


> Since my B. annitha turned out female I would have to say it was worth the money. Though regardless of the sex of the spider I have to consider when receiving stock out of The country you are paying for broker fee, CITIES etc.
> 
> My female has being growing rapidly since I've had her and so far I've been feeding her crickets.


CITES from Europe? For those of you who do import legally, as I do, it is essentially impossible to get CITES species from Europe, major vendors included, the criteria there are so strict no one is able to get CITES for Brachypelma because they can't fulfill the strict lineage requirements set there. It is common knowledge overseas that annitha came in as wild-collected sacs from Mexico. Ditto with many other Brachypelma. I heard a prediction that a wave of annitha slings would hit the US three months before it did, and of course, it did. It's a relatively safe bet to assume anybody currently selling annitha got them brown-boxed or labelled as something else in an otherwise legal import. Alternatively they were illegally imported to Canada and then legally imported to the US. Some brown-boxers go so far as to charge exobatant prices to deflect suspicion of brown-boxing, until you see the "secret list" they distribute to their friends. I did hear however, of two recent baumgarteni sacs in Canada with parental provenance from Eddy Hjimenson in Germany, and am at present trying to authenticate their origin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jones0911 (Aug 7, 2015)

Jose it said you're in Utah I seen a joe Rossi on here from California....I'm confused you got yours from him or another J.R. Outside of the country?


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Aug 7, 2015)

Steve123 said:


> CITES from Europe? For those of you who do import legally, as I do, it is essentially impossible to get CITES species from Europe, major vendors included, the criteria there are so strict no one is able to get CITES for Brachypelma because they can't fulfill the strict lineage requirements set there. It is common knowledge overseas that annitha came in as wild-collected sacs from Mexico. Ditto with many other Brachypelma. I heard a prediction that a wave of annitha slings would hit the US three months before it did, and of course, it did. It's a relatively safe bet to assume anybody currently selling annitha got them brown-boxed or labelled as something else in an otherwise legal import. Alternatively they were illegally imported to Canada and then legally imported to the US. Some brown-boxers go so far as to charge exobatant prices to deflect suspicion of brown-boxing, until you see the "secret list" they distribute to their friends. I did hear however, of two recent baumgarteni sacs in Canada with parental provenance from Eddy Hjimenson in Germany, and am at present trying to authenticate their origin.


 http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?131093-Joe-Rossi/page17 Post #244..........Looks like you know Joe Rossi Steve. Maybe you should speak with him as it would appear you have dealt with him positively before. All I can do is state where I got mine from and I have not seen "waves" come in of these, but only 2 other sources (where are the waves you speak of ?) where Joe imports from or any questions you or others have about his annitha's you will have to PM him or get in touch with him some alternative way....

I can tell you though that I have purchased tarantulas from good legit dealers in the past like, Southernspiderworks, Kelly Swift, KenTheBugGuy, Botar, Krazy 8's and E-Spiderworld. This dealers I've always dealt with for many years, now some of them are out of business and some are still in business. Regardless I have never heard of any of this dealers do brown boxing. 

The only dealer that I know, that has repeatedly has done brown boxing, and is still in business and people still support him to this day is Paul Becker (Pet Center USA). I don't deal with this dealer at all cause of his past reputation and the illegal spiders that were purchased and sold to the public cheaper than other dealers for a quick profit.

I know that Mike Basic Tarantulas  was and may still be selling B. annitha, I believe it was his own hatchlings maybe that's what you are referring of a big wave of annitha's.

---------- Post added 08-07-2015 at 07:05 PM ----------




Jones0911 said:


> Jose it said you're in Utah I seen a joe Rossi on here from California....I'm confused you got yours from him or another J.R. Outside of the country?


 My B. annitha sling originated out of Germany. Therefore I purchased a Brachypelma annitha that came out of Germany. I did not specify whom I actually bought it from until now which was Joe Rossi. Yes, Joe Rossi lives in California.

---------- Post added 08-07-2015 at 07:30 PM ----------




Steve123 said:


> CITES from Europe? For those of you who do import legally, as I do, it is essentially impossible to get CITES species from Europe, major vendors included, the criteria there are so strict no one is able to get CITES for Brachypelma because they can't fulfill the strict lineage requirements set there. It is common knowledge overseas that annitha came in as wild-collected sacs from Mexico. Ditto with many other Brachypelma. I heard a prediction that a wave of annitha slings would hit the US three months before it did, and of course, it did. It's a relatively safe bet to assume anybody currently selling annitha got them brown-boxed or labelled as something else in an otherwise legal import. Alternatively they were illegally imported to Canada and then legally imported to the US. Some brown-boxers go so far as to charge exobatant prices to deflect suspicion of brown-boxing, until you see the "secret list" they distribute to their friends. I did hear however, of two recent baumgarteni sacs in Canada with parental provenance from Eddy Hjimenson in Germany, and am at present trying to authenticate their origin.


 Brachypelma baumgarteni, yes I do know of this also. So far it's true. 

There are two egg sacs one that is the count number of over 700 slings the other I don't know yet. Yes it did come from Eddy's slings that are now proud parents. I'm still waiting for photos of the two females and the male to confirm that it is the true Brachypelma baumgarteni.

Since we are on the subject of the Brachypelma baumgarteni I have additional important information. I know the name of the person from Mexico that is one of the few people responsible for the many hybrids of the Brachypelma boehmei/baumgarteni. His name is Gerardo Beltran, as far as I know I was told he is no longer in business and he was confronted by a Canada dealer about the issue of the two species being hybred. This is comfirm by Bruce from Arachnophiliacs in Canada. Bruce stated to me that he had no problem for me to give this information on Arachnoboards.

If anyone would like to post about the hybrids of the Brachypelma baumgarteni/boehmei issue please continue to post on this thread http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?248735-B.-baumgarteni&p=2398856#post2398856


----------



## Steve123 (Aug 7, 2015)

jose said:


> The only dealer that I know, that has repeatedly has done brown boxing, and is still in business and people still support him to this day is Paul Becker (Pet Center USA). I don't deal with this dealer at all cause of his past reputation and the illegal spiders that were purchased and sold to the public cheaper than other dealers for a quick profit.


I used to buy from Paul, until I learned what you did. I didn't know him then nor do I know him now. Did you buy from him before you learned the above Jose?


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Aug 7, 2015)

Steve123 said:


> I used to buy from Paul, until I learned what you did. I didn't know him then nor do I know him now. Did you buy from him before you learned the above Jose?


 I never bought from Paul my friend (Arthur Muett) at that time was always buying spiders from him. I belive he still does from time to time. I only dealt with Paul once about a breeding loan and that was the end of it. I did wanted to purchase some spiders from him but I never did. This is when I use to have a little bit of converation with him over the phone. 

After a while of getting to know Paul I was told by numerous people about his way of doing business, and how he cheated his way to the hobby. This was one of the reasons I cut ties with Paul . Plus for sending me the wrong species for the breeding loan and also for giving me a price on a spider that I was going to purchased at a price that was confirm by Paul. The next day Paul turned around and was charging me more for the spider, so on that day  I completely cut ties with Paul.

After not being in contact with Paul for a while I found out that he got caught by Fish and Wildlife for illegal importation. Which was not the first time that he has done.


----------



## Steve123 (Aug 8, 2015)

jose said:


> After not being in contact with Paul for a while I found out that he got caught by Fish and Wildlife for illegal importation. Which was not the first time that he has done.


Yes, yes, I have the same knowledge Jose. I have heard the interview conducted by USFW agent Montouri, who couldn't comprehend why Paul continued to brown-box even after being caught several times, even after he was instructed to obtain a license. The explanation given of course came down to profit. So we are on the same page Jose. A few dealings led you to suspect wrong doing, and the more you learned, the less you were willing to transact. I cringe every time I see something I have from certain southern California vendors, and I buy no longer. One doesn't know who does what until the information becomes available; thus, a reason I turned to importing myself, in full compliance with our laws. Along the way, I learned things about this hobby, its buyers and its sellers, that would make for better non-fiction reading than if I tried to make it up. And it's all in plain sight, except apparently, the sight of USFW.

As for the Canadian baumgarteni sacs, I will do do due diligence before accepting the offer. If I am not convinced, or the price too high, I will pass, and you will see "a wave" of tiny baumgarteni slings show up in various vendor lists in the states. As you know, both annitha and baumgarteni are considered impossible to breed, or nearly so, but if someone has dedicated five plus years to unlocking the secrets for baumgarteni, and fully legal spiderlings can be made available in the states, maybe it's a no-brainer.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Aug 8, 2015)

For those of you that have not seen this thread please visit http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...lved-in-Smuggling-revealed-in-court-documents

---------- Post added 08-07-2015 at 10:28 PM ----------




Steve123 said:


> Yes, yes, I have the same knowledge Jose. I have heard the interview conducted by USFW agent Montouri, who couldn't comprehend why Paul continued to brown-box even after being caught several times, even after he was instructed to obtain a license. The explanation given of course came down to profit. So we are on the same page Jose. A few dealings led you to suspect wrong doing, and the more you learned, the less you were willing to transact. I cringe every time I see something I have from certain southern California vendors, and I buy no longer. One doesn't know who does what until the information becomes available; thus, a reason I turned to importing myself, in full compliance with our laws. Along the way, I learned things about this hobby, its buyers and its sellers, that would make for better non-fiction reading than if I tried to make it up. And it's all in plain sight, except apparently, the sight of USFW.
> 
> As for the Canadian baumgarteni sacs, I will do do due diligence before accepting the offer. If I am not convinced, or the price too high, I will pass, and you will see "a wave" of tiny baumgarteni slings show up in various vendor lists in the states. As you know, both annitha and baumgarteni are considered impossible to breed, or nearly so, but if someone has dedicated five plus years to unlocking the secrets for baumgarteni, and fully legal spiderlings can be made available in the states, maybe it's a no-brainer.


 I'll believe it when I see photos of the parents if the baby baumgarteni slings is the real deal. If the slings are true baumgarteni there will be a ton of them. Eventually they will cross the border wether it will be brought in legally or illegally by someone.

For me personally I would not take the chance of becoming someone's boyfriend in prison for bringing in illegal CITES Brachypelma sp. Paul almost became one.


----------



## Steve123 (Aug 8, 2015)

So much for reaching out. Jose, you have to learn when to quit when you're behind.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Aug 8, 2015)

Steve123 said:


> So much for reaching out. Jose, you have to learn when to quit when you're behind.
> 
> View attachment 138218


 I'm not convinced just by that photo, need to see  a better angle of the metatarsus of the two females and I also need to see photo of dad.

I'm curious though if it came from Eddy's slings how old would the parents be? What year were the parents born? The female that is holding the egg sac looks young to me. Obviously old enough to to breed and have babies but do the parents match the age of Eddy's slings?


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Dec 10, 2015)

Here is another update my B. annitha finally molted again a little bit over two weeks ago. Not the best photo but it will do for now.


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (May 29, 2016)

Almost a month ago my female annitha molted again.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johnny quango (May 29, 2016)

These have got to be some of the most beautiful Brachypelma I've seen and have the pleasure of owning, although mine is only an half inch sling at the moment and only just showing markings


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Sep 24, 2016)

My baby molted again two weeks ago.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Exoskeleton Invertebrates (Feb 5, 2017)

My Brachypelma smithi aka annitha adult female she's getting bigger and prettier.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## CEC (Feb 6, 2017)

Got my male annitha in 2012 at 2i from someone who bred them in the US, could have been Mike, can't remember.
He is 3+" now.








Pretty sweet scam if they aren't annitha, as I remember paying more than the hobby smithi rate. You really can't tell if it's an annitha till years later.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

